# Need help for buying 22" LCD monitor



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 16, 2009)

I want to buy a 22" LCD Monitor with HDMI port.(Is HDMI port musthave now ?)
I've shortlisted  1. AOC 2230 FM
                                              2. BENQ t2200 HD
                                              3. SAMSUNG T220
Though my personal preference is AOC 2230 FM, what do u guys think about that ? Is it under my budget of 14000 Rs ?

Actually I was badly seeking for SAMSUNG T220HD , but god knows why it is not available in India right now. I know that SAMSUNG T220 don't have HDMI port still it is a good performer and that's why it is my third choice.

Don't know much about BENQ's performance but BENQ t2200 HD is really cheap, so i've a fear for the quality.

So with all this things I am really confused    about the perfect choice.

Please help me .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 16, 2009)

get E2200HD frm benq ,, it has hdmi


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 16, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> get E2200HD frm benq ,, it has hdmi



u have BENQ T2200hd, what is its performance ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 16, 2009)

nice 

but check out the samsung HD monitors too , buy little expensive 


E2200HD is best one go fo it


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2009)

+1 for BenQ


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't anyone of u have AOC 2230 FM   ???
Want to know about that as well.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2009)

forget about T220 and Benq models. get Samsung 2233. another FullHD model.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 16, 2009)

deadkiss 009 said:


> Don't anyone of u have AOC 2230 FM   ???
> Want to know about that as well.




AOC thats ???


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 16, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> AOC thats ???



Why ?? Does AOC sucks ? But as per features & reviews this model is awesome.It even sports with 2ms response time.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> forget about T220 and Benq models. get Samsung 2233. another FullHD model.



yeah I know about it & appreciate its capability but don't think it has HDMI port,it would have been better to get SAMSUNG's T220 HD, which isn't available in INDIA anymore.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 16, 2009)

No DELL & SAMSUNG are the best one for monitors


----------



## priyadarshi (Mar 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> No DELL & SAMSUNG are the best one for monitors



and i thought Dell and LG were the best. i personally liked their display as compared to Samsung.

i'm also plannng to get a 22" or may be 24" next month either from Dell or LG within Rs.14k. kindly guide me selecting a good model for better movie experience and its compatible graphics card within 5k. currently i'm using Intel DG965RY onboard display, is it sufficient for 22" or 24" LCD monitor? also i'm using Cooler Master 460W PSU with it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 17, 2009)

priyadarshi said:


> and i thought Dell and LG were the best. i personally liked their display as compared to Samsung.
> 
> i'm also plannng to get a 22" or may be 24" next month either from Dell or LG within Rs.14k. kindly guide me selecting a good model for better movie experience and its compatible graphics card within 5k. currently i'm using Intel DG965RY onboard display, is it sufficient for 22" or 24" LCD monitor? also i'm using Cooler Master 460W PSU with it.




9600GT is best option available for 5.3K from PALIT 

First i would recommend if u r getting 9600GT means , then Samsung T220 will be good 1650 X 1080 is the native resolution 

If u r choosing HD monitor atleast HD 4850 / 9800 GTX  GPU is needed


----------



## priyadarshi (May 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> 9600GT is best option available for 5.3K from PALIT
> 
> First i would recommend if u r getting 9600GT means , then Samsung T220 will be good 1650 X 1080 is the native resolution
> 
> If u r choosing HD monitor atleast HD 4850 / 9800 GTX  GPU is needed



Thanks for your reply goodman, its time to get 22" LCD now. so i need your help once again selecting right LCD and GPU. i want my LCD from LG only kindly suggest me the best model (with full HD, DVI, HDMI input) which i can find easily in Nehru Place. apart from doing other important works purpose will be watching movie (not TV) sometimes.

this is the config. i updated last month.
Cabinet Cooler Master CM690
PSU Cooler Master Silent Pro M700
HDD WD Caviar Black 1TB
Core 2 Duo 3.0Ghz E8400
GA-EG43M-S2H
Kingston 2X2GB DDR2 800Mhz
APC 800VA

planning to replace my current Motherboard with one of these as PCI Express slot run only at x4. *www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherb...board&ProductID=2963&ProductName=GA-EG43M-S2H
GA-EP45-DS3R(rev. 1.0)
GA-EP45C-DS3R(rev. 1.0)
GA-EP45-DS4P(rev. 1.0)
need help selecting the best one.

my current RAM module with
Corsair DDR 2 TWIN2X4096-6400C5 (2 X 2GB DDR2 800MhZ C5)
Or any other which can perform better.

and my current APC UPS with:
APC Back-UPS RS 1000VA 230V

my budget for 22" LG LCD and GPU is Rs.23k
hope W2253V-PF or W2252TE is available in nehru place. or any other available model you techies think i should go for.

for GPU kindly suggest me according to full compatibility with the LCD you suggest under my budget.
Sapphire HD4850 1GB GDDR3
Palit HD 4870 Dual Sonic 1GB DDR5 256Bit Dual Slot Cooler
Palit GTS 250 1 GB DDR3
Palit GTX 260 894MB SP216 DDR3 PCI With HDMI
Palit 864MB GTX260 (216 sp)

No overclocking will be done.


----------



## priyadarshi (May 8, 2009)

techies plz help me replying my queries. its an urgent to complete my system. thanx


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2009)

LCD: Samsung 2233SW or Dell 2209W

GPU: GTX 260 SP216 or HD4870. YOu need these if you want to play all the games with high level settings.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 8, 2009)

+1 for Samsung 2233 SW....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 10, 2009)

Either go for:
22"(full HD) & GTX260 or any lower than full HD & HD4850.
U 've VX450W, the min. PSU for GTX260 is 500W(recommended) but this doesn't means that it won't be able to run on VX450W, there might be some problems while gaming.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 10, 2009)

if it wasnt VX, then GTX 260 wont run on any 450W PSU. And VX can be overloaded upto some 570W stable.
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/540
and its not recommended for any SLI/cfx setups due to 12v rail limitations.
it can power a GTX260 with ease.

anyway, using it in overloaded condition for long is not a gud idea, though a GTX 260 wudnt be an overloading it.
An antec Earthwatt EA 650 SLI @ 4.8 seems too good for its price.

get a GTX260 zotac for 10.6k with EA 650.


----------

